# Cornish Nutter says "Hello"



## morgenrisan (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello, I've registered a good while ago but have been busy on a few things. However, I'm happy to greet you all, and this place is Awe-som-e! :sunny:

I'm hoping to have a short story to post here, which is hope ain't too bad. But as everyone does, be reading and posting some, if not alot, of stories and such things around the forums. :thumbl:

Oooh! Sorry, hehe. That question has never been asked of me before on other forumsGerman Voodoo.

But I'm a 21 nearing 22 year old man.


----------



## Baron (Jul 16, 2007)

Greetings and welcome


----------



## Voodoo (Jul 16, 2007)

Your age
gender?


----------



## Cornish Maid (Jul 16, 2007)

I'm so excited right now I can hardly contain myself. 
A fellow Cornishman. I was down your neck of the woods last weekend playing spot the Cornishman, needless to say I didn't see many.

You'll find me over by the castle and monument.

It's such a relief knowing I'm not the only one here. Greetings. See ya dreckly.


----------



## Foxee (Jul 16, 2007)

Uh oh...a match made in heaven, maybe? 

Welcome, morgenrisan.


----------



## Nickie (Jul 16, 2007)

Hi there, and welcome to the forum!


Nickie


----------



## Shinn (Jul 16, 2007)

Hello there and welcome to the forum.


----------



## ~Kouryuu~ (Jul 16, 2007)

Heyy!! ^_^ Hugs! Welcome to the forum!!!


----------



## pualdo (Jul 17, 2007)

*welcome*

welcome. I'm new here also.


----------

